# Tesla CyberTruck



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I really think Tesla missed the mark with this truck. The core market here is gonna be small business owners and rural Americans, both who value function and space over all.

Also the space age design is not gonna sit well with rural Americans.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Some ant will buy it and drive around for Uber lmao


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I really think Tesla missed the mark with this truck. The core market here is gonna be small business owners and rural Americans, both who value function and space over all.
> 
> Also the space age design is not gonna sit well with rural Americans.


Designed for "Palo Alto Road Warriors"...fearlessly jumping curbs in San Bruno.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

This is the first I've heard of it so I had to google. Someone was on something powerful, watching 80's movies about what the future would look like when they designed this thing.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/22/cars/tesla-cybertruck-electric-pickup-truck/index.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> This is the first I've heard of it so I had to google. Someone was on something powerful, watching 80's movies about what the future would look like when they designed this thing.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/22/cars/tesla-cybertruck-electric-pickup-truck/index.html


Humming " ROCKET MAN"- Elton John.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it's butt ugly



Wolfgang Faust said:


> "Palo Alto Road Warriors"...fearlessly jumping curbs in San Bruno


you do know San Bruno and and Palo Alto are like an hour away from each other? :coolio:


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks like a 5 year olds drawing of a Lamborghini


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bulletproof windows surely worked 😁


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I really think Tesla missed the mark with this truck. The core market here is gonna be small business owners and rural Americans, both who value function and space over all.
> 
> Also the space age design is not gonna sit well with rural Americans.


Idt rural Americans are the target market for anything Tesla will ever make....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hope I hope I hope it drives the price down to 200.

😁🤗😁


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SHalester said:


> it's butt ugly
> 
> 
> you do know San Bruno and and Palo Alto are like an hour away from each other? :coolio:


Yes, I do.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Its target market is folks who think they’ll encounter an antifa or climate mob and want to continue driving unmolested with no risk of panel damage.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Didn’t the shield crack during presentation?


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

The side windows, which they had been using as target practice pre-show, cracked during the show. But nothing went through. 

But the panels. Bloody hell! Those panels could make a telegraph pole regret being in front of that ute!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> it's butt ugly
> 
> 
> you do know San Bruno and and Palo Alto are like an hour away from each other? :coolio:


Even MORE reason to have an ELECTRIC CURB JUMPING TRUCK !



QBN_PC said:


> Its target market is folks who think they'll encounter an antifa or climate mob and want to continue driving unmolested with no risk of panel damage.


NICE THOUGHT !
4 WHEELING OVER PROTESTORS !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idt rural Americans are the target market for anything Tesla will ever make....


Rural Americans is the primary truck market though. Everyone else is mostly buying SUVs and crossovers.

It's like making a minivan without considering what soccer moms would like.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Rural Americans is the primary truck market though. Everyone else is mostly buying SUVs and crossovers.
> 
> It's like making a minivan without considering what soccer moms would like.


Rural Americans would still buy International Harvester pickup trucks !

They made some good S.U.V.' s " back in the day" too !

( last pic. Is a 63 Corvair 6 cyl. Mid engine air cool truck made by Chevrolet. Unique side load and rear load bed)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Rural Americans would still buy International Harvester pickup trucks !
> 
> They made some good S.U.V.' s " back in the day" too !


Old pickups do seem to be real big. My grandfather drove his F100 till he passed.

&#128514; That damn truck was/is way older than me and reliable but simple to fix with cheap parts when needed.

Imagine this truck with a bright red boat attached to it and you've summed up my childhood, damn I miss gramps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Old pickups do seem to be real big. My grandfather drove his F100 till he passed.
> 
> &#128514; That damn truck was/is way older than me and reliable but simple to fix with cheap parts when needed.
> 
> ...


That truck with a straight 6
Could go 400,000 miles.
Rebuild engine & clutch
Go another 400,000 miles.
Rebuild again.

1996 was the last year for the F-150 with straight 6.
Fuel injected by then. I see them at auctions for as low as $200.00 sometimes.
I will be picking 1 up soon.
Before it is too late.

Also some of the Econoline vans had this bullet proof motor .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> That truck with a straight 6
> Could go 400,000 miles.
> Rebuild engine & clutch
> Go another 400,000 miles.
> ...


The damn thing was a champ. Zero dents too but I'm not sure if you could dent that heavy metal.

Do make that purchase I see even younger guys buying these trucks up when they get the opportunity.

My uncle has the truck in storage I believe I'm gonna ask about it and maybe post some actual pictures of it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The damn thing was a champ. Zero dents too but I'm not sure if you could dent that heavy metal.
> 
> Do make that purchase I see even younger guys buying these trucks up when they get the opportunity.
> 
> My uncle has the truck in storage I believe I'm gonna ask about it and maybe post some actual pictures of it.


Those International trucks and S.U.V.'s we got for $100.00, $200.00 as kids are going for $6,000.00- $8,000.00 now.
Old Jeep pickups are high now too.
Even Studebaker pickups.

And dont even try to buy a 4 w.d. v-8 Ford Bronco from the 60's or early 70's !


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

It has a tray with a siding canopy on an enormous angle.

In the tray you have 110/220V power, an air compressor, and ample space for a queen size bed.

Find a free public charger - 11kw would be plenty but 7kw would be enough. Go there during its quietest hours - presumably Midnight til dawn. Plug in. Lift canopy. Inflate bed (though you could easily use a real mattress). Climb in, use phone app to lower the canopy, sleep 8 hours, wake up with a near-full charge, use the app to check the car’s cameras, wait for a discrete moment, raise the canopy, jump out, unplug, and drive away.

Sign up with a franchise 24 hour gym. Go there, work out, and use their showers. If there’s a laundromat nearby, wash and dry the previous day’s clothes while at the gym. Then start your day.

Use the frunk for most passengers luggage. Cover up the sleeping setup in case they need more space and you have to let them use the tray. But that should be rare.

Doesn’t have to be full time, but it could be. If your home life is a bit tenuous and you would rather buy the truck than deal with whoever is making home miserable, then....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

QBN_PC said:


> It has a tray with a siding canopy on an enormous angle.
> 
> In the tray you have 110/220V power, an air compressor, and ample space for a queen size bed.
> 
> ...


Or buy something cheaper and not be a homeless hobo &#128578;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UGLY AS SHYT.... TESLA YA F'd up on this one....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

QBN_PC said:


> The side windows, which they had been using as target practice pre-show, cracked during the show. But nothing went through.
> 
> But the panels. Bloody hell! Those panels could make a telegraph pole regret being in front of that ute!


People are going to buy this thing, crash into other trucks and post pics on instagram. "Oops, the F150 was totalled, my Cybertruck doesn't have a scratch!"

Its not a truck for people who want to do work, its a truck for people who want to say "my truck is better than your truck."

Musk is a ******bag.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Ugly and crude.


----------

